# Temperature



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

Screwed up during water change this morning. I change 75 to 80% every Saturday morning. I'm normally very careful about the temperature. This morning I must have been careless because I checked after I had finished and my tank was at 72.6. I keep the tank at 78.8. So far all seem ok but a 6 degree drop can't be good?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Depends on the species in the tank. Most fish will take a 6 degree F. drop as a brisk shower, and not only won't suffer, they are very likely to get frisky if they're old enough.


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

I've got 6 all male 3 year old mbunas and 1 pleco in a 46 bowfront. Lots of rocks and caves. Seem to get along as much as mbunas do.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Just raise it back up slowly.


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes, thanks. 2:00 now and back to normal temp at 78.8. All's well.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I've messed up and caused a temperature shift much greater than that, won't say cause it's somewhat embarrassing lol, but there were no ill effects on my fish. They can handle a lot more than one would expect but there's no need to push the envelope.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

I've dropped tank temperature from 82 degrees to 68 degrees with a water change and had no problems. Definitely not intentional..... but it did happen.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

Cyphound said:


> I don't want to hijack the post but a local frontosa breeder discovered that by adding water that is a few degrees colder then the tank water when doing a water change stimulated breeding. I tried that with calvus and have had success on a regular basis when before it was sporadic.


how exactly is that done?...
does it work with any fish?...


----------

